# #5 in progress



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello, Here is another one I'am working on . Comments always welcome. Thanks , Mark.http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/grimbly-guitars/100_3240.jpg


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

crazy man crazy!


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

*All most done*

Hello, Here are 2 pic of the front and back .http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/grimbly-guitars/100_3271.jpg Will be painting soon.http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/grimbly-guitars/100_3278.jpg.Comments welcome.Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here are the pictures embedded.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you have to get a special permit to operate that?

:rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gawd! I wouldn't want to fall on that!!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

You have to take some "action shots" of your sons in action with some of your creations... 

Once again, a truly original design.

AJC


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

MyMyMy, now that's an axe!!! Are you keeping it natural or are you painting it?
Dennis


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Very impressive and original looking.
Looks heavy, as in weight.

cheers
RIFF


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello, The guitar will be painted, probably black.The aluminum pieces will be highly polished.As for the weight ,my son says it is very comfortable. Thank you.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

*#5 Finished*

Hello, Just finished it today.http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/grimbly-guitars/100_3441.jpg Thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice job bro, lay the specs on us.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

*Specs*

Really nothing special. I go the inexpensive route when I build prototypes. 25 1/2 scale , Basswood body, Maple neck , Tun-o-matic bridge & tailstop, Polished aluminum pieces front and back , Pickups are used from a Gibson Flying Vee, 3 way switch with 2 volume 1 tone. My sons band is playing in Barrie tomorrow. I hope he plays it . Thanks.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow! That is quite a guitar. It looks like something KISS would play.:rockon2: 

So what are you dreaming up next? Your guitars are always imaginative and definitely original.

I hope your son loves it!:rockon: 

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Very Cool. I like the designs you are coming up with. I always look forward to your posts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Very cool and original design. I'd love to hear what it sounds like. I don't think it would be for me though because being as clumsy as I am I might poke an eye out.(LOL) Great work and can't wait to see #6

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, The design fits my sons heavy metal band.


----------



## Gtrminator (Apr 3, 2007)

Very cool guitar! I'm not sure if the design was meant to sort of pay tribute to Les Paul's "The Log" in an Uber Metal version, but that's what my 1st impression was that was the direction you went in when you did the design.

The thing looks fantastic. Your son must be proud as hell to have it, and if he plays in a metal band; that thing is evil incarnate! What's the band name and their next gig? I'd love to hear that beast in action!


----------



## Gtrminator (Apr 3, 2007)

Just looked at your other builds. Love the doubleneck!! All very original. It's nice to see that you're not afraid to break free of the traditional designs. Well done!


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comments,To be really honest with you , I've never heard of a Les Paul ,the Log. As for my sons band name ,I can't say because of legal matters with another band in california with the same sounding name but different spelling.I think they have no case but we are trademarking just in case.The band is playing The Foundation May 27th. They are headlining that night.I try to design something that no one else has done, or something over the top. With that said my next one is a Doubleneck Explorer.Thanks.


----------



## Gtrminator (Apr 3, 2007)

Hehe Les Paul called it the log...it was his(the) first solidbody electric guitar. he basically built a neck through with no body, but it didnt feel like a guitar so he added some sides to it. Here's a link to some images of it. You'll know what I meant when you see the design.

http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=les paul the log&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------

